# Different shafts in the Titleist 905R Pro-Titanium



## marklfcgolf (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,I was wondering if anyone can help me about different shafts in the driver, i am looking to buy the Titleist 905R Pro-Titanium stiff shaft 10.5 but there are at least three types to choose from like, Proforce v2, Aldila NV 65 and Fujikura Speeder, which one do you go for and why? Any information is helpful thanks, Mark.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i had a 905S with a Fujikura Fit-On shaft that i loved, great distance


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

It depends on your swing as to which shaft would suit you best.

You would be better off hitting some balls at a range and asking the pro's which shaft they would recommend for your game.


----------

